# 1099 MISC



## Gordon S. (Feb 13, 2017)

OK, who has their 1099 MISC yet? If you got over $600 from Uber I understand this is what you are due. $20k earners get 1099K.

I have some weak looking summary but no 1099 MISC yet. I guess they have until 12am tonight Pacific to post these.

Also, I use Turbo Tax anyway and saw the Self Employed version is free through the Uber app. Linked it up and the Uber logo shows on all pages now in Turbo Tax, so should be good. When I try to automatically download the tax forms, no luck so far. Perhaps as the 1099 MISC is not posted on the site yet.

Anyway, any other small timers like me in the same boat? I'm a $3500 annual driver.


----------



## illinibri92 (Jan 31, 2018)

Here is what is confusing me. I got a 1099-K last year for $269.04 gross pay. This year I made $1997. Based on what they are saying regarding what documents we will receive on the Uber Tax Info, we wont be getting a 1099 of any kind because we did not hit $20,000. Just a Tax Summary. I cant file on Turbo Tax without a 1099.


----------



## ACHAVIS73 (Jan 7, 2018)

Apparently, we are not getting one. Just the summary. I am so confused!


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

at least they did track all online miles for us,


----------

